# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة انذار بالعزم على الصرف مباغ مودع

## منى محمد

*انذار بالعزم على صرف*
* مبلغ نقدى مودع بخزانة المحكمة*  انه فى يوم .............. الموافق ..../.../......

        بناء على طلب السيد / .............. المقيم فى .............


ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / ............... المحامى الكائن فى ..............                    

انا............. محضر محكمة ......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد / ................. المقيم فى ........... قسم ........... محافظة ........       
مخاطبا مع / ...........................
*وانذرته بالأتى*         بموجب انذار رسمى على يد محضر مؤرخ ..../..../.......      عرض المنذر اليه مبلغ .......... جنيه على المنذر وفاء لمديونيته الا ان الطالب رفض استلام المبلغ  لذلك تم إيداع المبلغ  خزانة  محكمه.............
 بتاريخ .../..../..... تحت رقم .............. .
        وحيث أن الطالب عازم على صرف المبلغ قيمة الدين والمودع بخزانة المحكمة لحسابه .
*وكانت المادة 491 من قانون المرافعات تنص على انه :* 
" إذا لم يكن المدين قد رجع فى عرضه ، يجوز للدائن أن يقبل عرضا سبق له رفضه وأن يتسلم ما أودع على ذمته ، متى أثبت للمودع لديه أنه أخبر المدين على يد محضر بعزمه على التسليم قبل حصوله بثلاثة أيام على الأقل . ويسلم الدائن المودع لديه صورة محضر الإيداع المسلمة إليه مع مخالصة بما قبضه " 
        وهو الأمر الذى حدا بالطالب الى توجيه هذا الانذار الرسمى على يد محضر لأخبارالمنذر اليه بعزمه على صرف المبلغ المودع بخزانة المحكمة لحسابه .
*بناء عليه*انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث محل إقامة المنذر اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الانذار للعلم بما جاء به ونفاذ مفعوله قانونا ونبهت عليه بعزم الطالب على صرف المبلغ المودع بخزانه محكمة               لحسابه على ان يكون الصرف خلال ثلاث ايام من تاريخ هذا الانذار طبقا لنص الماده 491 من قانون المرافعات ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولاجل /


*السند القانونى*: الماده (491) من القانون المرافعات

*الموضوع*انذار بالعزم على صرف مبلغ نقدى مودع بخزانة المحكمه ......

كطلب الطالب وتحت مسئوليته  .وكيل الطالبالمحامى

----------

